# 6.2 earthquake hits northeastern Afghanistan



## matty (Jan 4, 2009)

6.2-magnitude earthquake hits Afghanistan - CNN.com


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd like to see an earthquake like this start up in the area OBL is in, and drop a couple of big rocks on his head.

Hey......a fella can hope right?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope no one was hurt.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 5, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> I hope no one was hurt.



I hope nobody was hurt either.

Except OBL and his followers.


----------



## matty (Jan 5, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'd like to see an earthquake like this start up in the area OBL is in, and drop a couple of big rocks on his head.
> 
> Hey......a fella can hope right?


 ~That's what it's all about.



ABikerSailor said:


> Except OBL and his followers.


----------



## waltky (Oct 26, 2015)

7.5 quake hits Afghanistan...

*At least 100 killed after 7.5-magnitude earthquake hits Afghanistan*
_Oct 26, 2015: A 7.5-magnitude earthquake struck a remote area of northeastern Afghanistan on Monday, shaking the capital Kabul and killing 100 people - 76 in Pakistan and 24 in Afghanistan - officials said._


> The death toll could climb in coming days because communications were down in much of the rugged Hindu Kush mountain range area where the quake was centred.  Shockwaves were felt in northern India and in Pakistan's capital Islamabad, where hundreds of people ran out of buildings as the ground rolled beneath them.  All Indians in Kabul are safe and there are no reports of damage to Indian owned property in the city in the wake of the devastating earthquake, an Indian embassy official said.  "As of now, there are no reports of casualties or injuries among Indians," the official said, adding that Indian ambassador Amar Sinha was going around the city to assess the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Major earthquakes of the past 30 years*
_Oct 26, 2015: A powerful 7.5 magnitude earthquake struck Afghanistan's Hindu Kush region on Monday, with strong tremors felt in Kabul, Islamabad and New Delhi._


> There were no immediate reports of fatalities, but quakes of this size in the region have caused massive destruction in the past.  Below is a list of some of the world's strongest earthquakes in the past 30 years.
> 
> -- April 25, 2015: A 7.8 magnitude quake in Nepal kills almost 8,900 people and destroys about half a million homes. A massive aftershock with a magnitude of 7.3 follows in May, killing dozens more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 26, 2015)

matty said:


> 6.2-magnitude earthquake hits Afghanistan - CNN.com



Having been in the '89 'World Series' 7.1 one yawn


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 26, 2015)

Reason these places suffer so much damage is they have zero construction regulations. Something to think about when you hear people screaming for less regulation.


----------



## waltky (Oct 26, 2015)

Communications down in outlying areas...

*Big quake in Afghanistan and Pakistan kills over 200*
_Mon Oct 26, 2015 - A major earthquake struck the remote Afghan northeast on Monday, killing more than 200 people in Afghanistan and nearby northern Pakistan, injuring hundreds and sending shock waves as far as New Delhi, officials said._


> The death toll could climb in coming days because communications were down in much of the rugged Hindu Kush mountain range where the quake was centered.  In one of the worst incidents, at least 12 girls were killed in a stampede to flee their school building in Taloqan, just west of Badakhshan province where the tremor's epicenter was located.  "They fell under the feet of other students," said Abdul Razaq Zinda, provincial head of the Afghan National Disaster Management Agency, who reported heavy damage in Takhar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 26, 2015)

I wonder if we can direct some of those quakes towards Iran to take out their weapons grade centrifuges?


----------



## waltky (Oct 27, 2015)

Afghanistan, Pakistan deal with quake aftermath...

*More than 300 dead in Afghan earthquake, and relief may be days away*
_October 27, 2015 - Rescuers were struggling to reach quake-stricken regions in Pakistan and Afghanistan on Tuesday as officials said the combined death toll rose to 339._


> Afghan authorities were scrambling to access the hardest-hit areas near the epicenter. Teams on foot were sent to the most remote regions to assess damage and casualties, but air relief drops were not expected to begin for some days.  According to Afghan and Pakistani officials, 258 people died in Pakistan and 78 in Afghanistan in the magnitude-7.5 quake, which was centered deep beneath the Hindu Kush mountains in Afghanistan's sparsely populated Badakhshan province that borders Pakistan, Tajikistan and China. Three people died on the Indian side of the disputed region of Kashmir.  In Pakistan, the Swat Valley and areas around Dir, Malakand and Shangla towns in the mountains of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province were also hard-hit. Officials said 202 of the dead were killed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Rescuers scramble to reach quake-hit Pakistan, Afghan areas*
_Oct 27,`15  -- As the death toll in the massive earthquake that struck the remote Hindu Kush mountains soared above 300, officials on both sides of the Afghan-Pakistan border warned on Tuesday that casualty figures will likely leap once relief workers return from villages so remote they can only be accessed on foot or by donkey._


> Rescuers in both countries were struggling to reach quake-stricken regions as officials said the combined death toll from Monday's earthquake rose to 376.  Authorities said 258 people died in Pakistan and 115 in Afghanistan in the magnitude-7.5 quake, which was centered in Afghanistan's sparsely populated Badakhshan province that borders Pakistan, Tajikistan and China. Three people died on the Indian side of the disputed region of Kashmir.  The earthquake, with its epicenter close to the Badakhshan district of Jarm, damaged many of the few existing roads, officials said. Dropping aid by air will be the only way to reach many of the needy, but those operations were not likely to start for many days until survey teams on foot return and report on the damage.  The Pakistani town closest to the epicenter is Chitral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

